
Show HN: Simple JSON Aggregator for Java - testware
https://github.com/caffinc/jaggr
======
wolfi1
how exactly does that differ from java streams?

~~~
testware
This is not as feature-rich as Streams, but Streams is Java 8, and this is for
systems that want to do simple aggregations on JSON data coming in from data
stores that use JSON. I wrote it to bring something akin to MongoDB's
aggregations into the JVM. With Java 8, Streams are a much better solution
usually.

